# Boat Choice for BVI Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are chartering in June with Horizon. There will be 2 couples. We had booked a Jeanneau 43DS which was to be a 2 cabin boat. But, it just came to the docks and they have discovered it is a 3 cabin layout - which I would think would make it 2 smallish aft cabins. Our choices are:
1. Jeanneau 43DS (3 cabin layout), no a/c
2. Oceannis 44CC (2 cabin layout), older boat
3. Jeanneau 43 (2.5 cabin layout), newer boat, no a/c
Since we will be there in June, we are concerned that there will be enough ventilation for us to be comfortable at night. 
What would be the best boat in your opinion for 2 couples?


----------



## skaufman (Apr 28, 2002)

We have always used a 3 cabin model for two couples. The aft cabins are both adequate and the thrid cabin is great for storage and keeping you stuff out of the way. The only problem is you will have to figure out who gets the V-berth. You may have to do that anyways.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check to ensure that Horizon provides Breeze catchers to help increase ventilation down below. If they don''t you may want to provide some of your own. 

We went in November, and it was still rather warm at night and uncomfortable trying to sleep when there was no breeze.

Have a good time.


----------

